

Redis is now available on Duostack (Node.js/Ruby Platform) - free invites inside - daverecycles
http://blog.duostack.com/post/4530917803/free-redis-database-for-every-duostack-app

======
daverecycles
All of the invite codes in the post have been used, but here's some more -
sign up here <https://www.duostack.com/users/new>: raxj-qfur raxq-sbhs ceku-
huie lcpv-kxai gpum-nxxu tveb-qswy iblu-iedf swil-fjpp auxc-ckqw nwrk-frgf

~~~
jarin
Just a random thought, but have you considered graphing the order in which
invite codes are used (or attempted)? I'm curious what the optimal strategy
would be to try to get one (start from the top, start from the bottom, start
from the middle?).

~~~
tfe
Yeah, that crossed my mind actually. That would be pretty interesting.
Anecdotally I can say of the first batch, they went 3, 10, 9... (don't know
the rest, they went fast).

------
stephth
_Duostack automatically manages horizontal scaling of your app and vertical
scaling of your database._

Auto-scaling is a killer feature, platforms like Heroku or DotCloud do not
support this.

Can someone explain how this will work, and the pricing? It looks like it's a
matter of setting "Instances" and "Connection Concurrency" but the docs are
WIP (no explanation on how the latter is different from the first):
<http://docs.duostack.com/ruby/paid-features#pricing>

~~~
piotrSikora
I'm don't know how DuoStack guys are scaling this, but horizontal scaling of
your app is pretty trivial (for each Y req/s launch X instances of the app
with minimum of Z instances running at all times).

This is how Google AppEngine does it (btw: you can do it with nginx +
ngx_supervisord + supervisord).

~~~
stephth
Interesting, thanks! But here is it's baked in (like appengine). Isn't the
point of PAAS like these to let someone else worry about the sysadmining?

~~~
piotrSikora
Yeah, definitely... At least it should be :)

However, I've been closely observing this space for the last 2 years (from
both: infrastructure engineer and application developer perspectives) and I'm
a bit disappointed with the current state of art.

Unfortunately, majority of the existing PaaS providers are "cloud" equivalents
of "one-click installers" and/or "managed hosting" from the web 1.0 era...
Pretty much all what they are doing boils down to daemon installation and
provisioning. They are also charging for unused (but allocated) resources,
which should be forbidden in the cloud era.

Of course, there are some exceptions :) Two of them being:

\- Google App Engine - pricing per CPU-time and bandwidth usage, with
horizontal auto-scaling based on request rate. But they took it a bit too far
with their Datastore, to the point that you need to write apps taking it into
account from the beginning.

\- SQL Azure - highly available and fault tolerant version of SQL Server.

------
joshbaptiste
hmm.. decisions , decisions now I really cannot decide who to go with for Node
hosting, I'm crossed between Nodester,Dotcloud,akshell and now Duostack, guess
the auto horizontal scaling is a huge plus.

~~~
shykes
If you need a Node platform, it's a difficult choice indeed.

On the other hand, if you want one platform for _all_ your projects, whether
they're Node, Ruby, Python or PHP apps... Then the choice is easier :)

------
jsavimbi
Very nice. I've been using Heroku off and on for demo purposes but never for
production. I'd like to see if Duostack can make me feel more comfortable with
that.

